# No Portfolio



## karinnord (May 3, 2011)

I ultimately want to be a filmmaker-preferable a screenwriter, but I have no experience making films. Using equipment is just too expensive for me so unfortunately I haven't had the chance to create any, however, I really want to attend film school. I LOVE film, needless to say, but I'm worried that colleges will not admit me due to my lack of experience. I am a good writer, and will be writing screenplays. Does anyone know colleges that don't require a video submission/how important is that to schools? I'm most interested in NYU Tisch, but seeing as it's highly competitive I'm a bit worried. Any advice?


----------



## ShaneTrain (May 16, 2011)

If you really wanna make films, you'll make films.  If you're a writer, there's definitely no excuse. Grab a pen and paper and make something happen.  As far as your excuse for letting equipment stop you from making a film - that's ridiculous and I hear it all the time.  Find a camera and just get out there and make something. Make something that's dynamite and people notice. Doesn't matter if you shoot on your cell phone or on a RED camera (to an extent). Not to mention film schools, like USC and Tisch, LOVE kids who make good stuff with crappy equipment because they know you're a broke kid and that they can give you a nice camera and a little direction and you'll make great films.  Filmmaking is all motivation.  Your first few might suck, but they'll get better and you'll learn.  That's how it goes.  Remember: Story always comes first, so it doesn't matter how good your video quality is as long as you know and can utilize the cinematic language. GET OUT AND DO IT!
Best,
Shane


----------

